# bahrain is iran state .Iran's Soleimani says Bahrain will 'pay price' for insulting Shi'ite cleric



## dani67 (Jun 21, 2016)

*Iran's Soleimani says Bahrain will 'pay price' for insulting Shi'ite cleric*

*
The commander of Iran's Revolutionary Guards warned Bahrain's government of armed struggle, after the Gulf kingdom stripped the spiritual leader of its Shi'ite Muslim majority of his citizenship.

"The Al Khalifa (rulers of Bahrain) surely know their aggression against Sheikh Isa Qassim is a red line that crossing it would set Bahrain and the whole region on fire, and it would leave no choice for people but to resort to armed resistance," said Qasem Soleimani, head of the Quds Force, the elite special forces arm of Iran's Revolutionary Guards, in a statement published by Fars news agency.

"Al Khalifa will definitely pay the price for that and their bloodthirsty regime will be toppled," he said.

Bahrain in 2011 crushed an uprising by Shi'ites demanding reforms that would give them a bigger voice in governing the Sunni Muslim-ruled country, where the U.S. Fifth Fleet is based as a bulwark against Iran.



(Reporting by Bozorgmehr Sharafedin; Editing by Janet Lawrence)


Iran's Soleimani says Bahrain will 'pay price' for insulting Shi'ite cleric
*


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2016)

dani67 said:


> *Bahrain in 2011 crushed an uprising by Shi'ites demanding reforms that would give them a bigger voice in governing the Sunni Muslim-ruled country, where the U.S. Fifth Fleet is based as a bulwark against Iran.*
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Guess who was Sec'y of State at that time. Thats right!!! hiLIARy


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2016)

ok    one thing the bitch did right.    SHIITE SHIT is stinking again


----------



## dani67 (Jun 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> ok    one thing the bitch did right.    SHIITE SHIT is stinking again



bahrain is our tiny island . we can do everything in our land .
we must send all  bahrain sunni arabs to deep sea.sharks are hungry


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ok    one thing the bitch did right.    SHIITE SHIT is stinking again
> ...



ROLMAO-----the ayatoilet pigs  DO anything and everything-----in their pigsty


----------



## Dot Com (Jun 21, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > ok    one thing the bitch did right.    SHIITE SHIT is stinking again
> ...


^ theres religion on display for you


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...



yup------AYATOILET SAYS  ---we done stole the little island, fair and square and WE CAN SHIT ON IT ALL WE WANT


----------



## dani67 (Jun 21, 2016)

Dot Com said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


do you know bahrain was iran province ?


----------



## dani67 (Jun 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> Dot Com said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...


bahrain is iran island . 
arabs stole it


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > Dot Com said:
> ...



Bahrain is an independent nation now----the ayatoilet pigs will have to live with that fact


----------



## dani67 (Jun 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


and jeruslam was too .but jew  did take it back


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



and jews are coming back to take TEHERAN, too


----------



## dani67 (Jun 21, 2016)

irosie91 said:


> dani67 said:
> 
> 
> > irosie91 said:
> ...


 .tehran have cat very much .tehran is very dangerous place for rats .
and we havnt coin very much too .its very hard for grab coin in tehran street


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2016)

dani67 said:


> irosie91 said:
> 
> 
> > dani67 said:
> ...



don't worry----the mossad will get rid of the rats


----------



## irosie91 (Jun 21, 2016)

Don't worry    Teheran will RISE again----when the jews come back


----------



## Zorro! (Jan 24, 2020)

dani67 said:


> *Iran's Soleimani says Bahrain will 'pay price' for insulting Shi'ite cleric*
> 
> 
> *The commander of Iran's Revolutionary Guards warned Bahrain's government of armed struggle, after the Gulf kingdom stripped the spiritual leader of its Shi'ite Muslim majority of his citizenship.*
> ...


Yeah, well, Soleimani got spread all over the tarmac by a US hellfire missile.

“ALARMISTS WERE WRONG” IS BASICALLY THE THEME OF TRUMP’S PRESIDENCY SO FAR: Alarmists were wrong about the Soleimani strike.


----------

